# New Beekeeper in Madison, VA



## BPApiaries (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello, I am a long time lurker first time poster in these forums. 

Last year I decided to start keeping bees but because of where I was located at the time I decided it was best not to that year (also I made the decision after when it would have been optimal to get started that year). Honestly, I am thankful I waited because that gave me time to finish up a lot of personal stuff and to rethink a lot of the practices I was going to do. I have decided to go with all 10 frame mediums and foundationless. While I probably will have to treat, I would like not to (as I am sure everyone will) and when I get enough hives and experience I plan to work on going treatment free. I am going with two hives this year and will not be using a queen excluder. 

I have already paid for my two packages of Italians which will arrive in the second half of March. I have also ordered the 6 hive bodies, 60 grooved top/bottom frames (inserted popsicle sticks in the top for foundationless), 2 inner covers, 2 telescoping covers, and 2 screened bottom boards. All the equipment I will need to work them I have also already purchased and hopefully today I will go out with my landlord (who is also getting into beekeeping) to level the ground where the hives will be perched on cinderblocks. 

I have also made a blog (link is in my signature) to chronical my progress in beekeeping (and to discuss things I agree with or disagree with) that has videos and will later have some pictures (courtesy of my new digital camera and less than new camera woman).

I want to thank Michael Bush especially, but also all the posters on these forums for offering enough advice and opinions for me to form my own informed opinions.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BP!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping (May 7, 2011)

Welcome BP,

I am a local Virginian too. I am over in Louisa. Welcome to beekeeping! I am glad to hear that you are getting your packages in March. That should give you a really good start this year. I started back into beekeeping two years ago and started with three packages that I got in march. I was able to even pull a couple supers the first year since they got an early start. From those first three packages I now have about a dozen colonies and twenty nucs, it has been a lot of fun! Good luck with the foundationlees frames. I have been using small cell foundation in my brood combs but have never gone fully foundationless. I am interested to see how you like it.

By the way, are you a member of a club? In Charlottesville there is Central VA Beekeepers Association and in Fluvanna County, Rivanna Beekeepers Association is starting there first meeting this month, on February 27th at 6:00PM. I am actually supposed to be the first speaker, this month's topic is nucleus colonies you are welcome to come (don't expect a ton-I'm just a hobbyist that does some queen rearing and raises nucleus colonies for fun). http://rivannabeekeepers.blogspot.com/ This months newsletter can be downloaded from here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42148960/RBA-Newsletter-Feb.pdf


You may already know this, but I wanted to make sure that you know we do have a couple local suppliers around here should you want to avoid shipping. Clifton Farm Bees is run by a friend of mine Harold Plasterer who is in Louisa. He stocks most woodenware for ten and eight frame equipment. You can contact him at (540) 967-5687. There is also www.valleybeesupply.com in Fishersville. And there is a Virginia Bee Supply north of you on 29. If you google there name you should be able to find there site.


Best of luck!


----------



## BPApiaries (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't officially joined yet, but I will be joining the Northern Piedmont Beekeeper's Association out of Culpeper but I appreciate the offer. While I know there are local suppliers for woodenware I have decided to give my business to HTK Beesupply out of Maryland. One of the parts of my actual job is to interact with many different businesses and I as a result I am a fairly spoiled and tough customer, so when I find a business I like I stick with them even if they cost more (which HTK doesn't). I am however getting my packages from VABeesupply though. 

As for going foundationless, I am a bit nervous I will admit. There are such conflicting accounts by experts that it makes it very difficult for me to predict how it will turn out.


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping (May 7, 2011)

BP,

I am sure you will do fine with foundationless frames. I have on occasion had to throw an empty frame in a hive and they have drawn it out alright. Swarms (or artificial swarms-packages) usually are eager to draw comb out and usually do a pretty nice job. You may have to be a bit more careful handling the frames when they are first drawn out since there won't be any embedded wires (unless the popsicle strips do the trick). You also may have more drone comb that way. Are you planning to extract honey? If so, I would think you may want to consider foundation for your honey supers or else I would be concerned that the frames would blow out.

Best of luck....


----------



## BPApiaries (Jan 30, 2012)

I was actually planning to do the crush and strain method to have a more diverse harvest (a lot of people want pure beewax products such as candles and lip balm) and to make things easier. I figure that since I would have to rotate out the bad comb anyway I can feed new/empty frames into the brood nest to help with regression and use the old brood frames in the highest levels. Not sure if that last part will work though.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for ad rather. Hope to see you guys at the meeting Monday


Valley Bee Supply
Shane


----------

